# Just a "heads up"



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Bought a SICK cornsnake from a JAK-OFF named Ray Torres. He has a website www.raysreptilia.com. Charged me $65 and sent me a dieing snake. Be careful who you do business with. i hope to bump into this prik some time!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

baddfish said:


> Bought a SICK cornsnake from a JAK-OFF named Ray Torres. He has a website www.raysreptilia.com. Charged me $65 and sent me a dieing snake. Be careful who you do business with. i hope to bump into this prik some time!
> [snapback]1013285[/snapback]​


that sucks man, sorry to hear theat. i ordered a whites tree frog from reptile depot and they have terriable at responding to any of your emails, they just make em quick hardley answering the question. the whites tree frog did come in though over a week later though pretty healthy and my gf still has it today. jave read though that they are know for bad service and sending you sick reptiles as well.

J-Rod


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

only reptile ive ever ordered was my crocodile...he came in healty and angry as could be


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Handikapped said:


> only reptile ive ever ordered was my crocodile...he came in healty and angry as could be
> [snapback]1013535[/snapback]​


haha, i like that "angry as could be" . i wanted to geta dwarf caimain a while back but to much to get one. i live in georgia and u have to have a permit or whatever.

J-Rod


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Many herp forums have a 'boi' section. You should go and post in one of those. Especially if it's one that he frquents. That way people in the herp community will know of this guy - 'cause here you're mainly going to get fish geeks who dabble in herps.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Many herp forums have a 'boi' section. You should go and post in one of those. Especially if it's one that he frquents. That way people in the herp community will know of this guy - 'cause here you're mainly going to get fish geeks who dabble in herps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not here. have been around fish my whole life but have only really been keeping em for 9 years. reptiles though that's a different story, espically monitors. been keeping reptiles forever. know a lot more about reptiles then fish.

J-Rod


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

nice


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> nice
> [snapback]1021864[/snapback]​


what a dick i would sue his ass to the ground!!!!!!!!!


----------

